# Thickness of Metal for a Smoker



## smokin jason (Mar 28, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

I recently bought a new smoker that is pretty much the design i wanted for not that expensive.  I bought it knowing i was going to have to make some modifications.  Well it turns out the metal used on this thing is only about 16 gauge.  Not sure what kind of metal it is.  My idea is to add a layer of steel all the way around.  I have a friend that welds and is willing to help me out on this.  My question to everyone is what gauge steel should I be shooting for?  How thick does a smoker need to be in order to retain heat well?

I was also thinking of taking that heat reflecting sheet you find under the hood of most cars and adding a layer to the smoker before adding the extra steel all the way around.  I have been told it simply reflects the head back toward the source and can withstand up to 2000 degrees Fahrenheit.  If i use this can i go with a thinner metal to add?  Thermo-Tec 13575 12" X 24" Adhesive Backed Heat Barrier by Thermo-TecMight

Please let me know what you think.  I rely on the advise you all give me.  Thanks for all the help.  Below is a picture of what i bought. 













photo.PNG



__ smokin jason
__ Mar 27, 2014


----------



## dockman (Mar 28, 2014)

3/16"


----------



## smokin jason (Mar 28, 2014)

Awesome thanks.  What do you think about the heat barrier idea?  good? bad?


----------



## dockman (Mar 28, 2014)

I do not know what to think! I have no experience


----------



## daveomak (Mar 28, 2014)

Welding the outer skin may cause a problem...  the inner skin will expand while the outer may not expand as much and cause warping...


----------



## radioguy (Mar 28, 2014)

Give it a try first.  See how well it cooks retains heat.  My electric does well in cold weather.  When its really cold / windy I wrap it with a welding blanket... 16 bucks from harbor freight.

RG


----------



## ribwizzard (Mar 28, 2014)

By the time you do all that cutting and welding, you could just build a smoker from scratch!


----------



## themule69 (Mar 28, 2014)

Ribwizzard said:


> By the time you do all that cutting and welding, you could just build a smoker from scratch!


I have to agree. In fact I think you would be money and time ahead building from scratch.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## show me smoke (Apr 1, 2014)

I would not bother trying to weld on more steel...it would be a pain and probably more work than what it was worth..Learn how to cook on it and put a blanket on it if It needs it.  Save you money and if you need to upgrade do it in the future.


----------



## buttburner (Apr 2, 2014)

I


----------



## smokin jason (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks Everyone.   I actually agree.  I had the same thought.  If im going to do all that just make it from scratch.  I have sent the smoker back and using the money to buy some steel.  Lets see how this goes.  Ill try to keep everyone posted.


----------

